# Finished Lab 4 sale, w/youtube video



## Mezmarley (Nov 25, 2007)

For sale: Almost 5-year old Lab!

You may have seen this message before about this Lab, as I thought my situation was going to change/then thought some things resolved. As it turns out, we will be moving and I need to find a great home for a member of our family.

I have a beautiful (and out of shape), one-track minded lab that I must sell due to major life changes taking place. She thinks of one thing&#8230;retrieving (ok maybe two, retrieving and licking your face).

FIELD: She's retrieved hundreds of ducks, dozens of geese, pheasants, chukar and doves. She'll ride between your legs when driving your four-wheeler, or lay between your legs in a coffin. Can do quadruple-zillion blind retrieves&#8230;she trusts the hand signals!
Whistle & hand-signal trained, started at 42 days, thousands of hours spent training her.
She is NOT AKC registered, but I have her fathers papers and know her mothers lines as well&#8230;both parents have un-believable lines.

HOME: She shakes (her coat & water/leaves, etc) before entering in the house (on command), or after she delivers the bird to hand ("release" command). We let her in the house 1-2 times a month to hang out, otherwise she's a 12 month outside dog.
When I bring her in the house for a bath, she runs right into the bathroom and hops in the tub. After the wash, I close the shower curtain & she shakes twice before I let her out on a towel to dry. She will kennel on command. Barks ONCE when someone is near the outside of the house at night, barks A LOT when someone she doesn't know is coming through the back gate. I have 4 kids ranging from 23-11. She loves people and only wants to be sitting or laying on a portion of your foot or leg when she's nearby.

She's not been spayed. If I sell her to you, part of the deal is I want first pick from one of her litters, as I should have my personal situation resolved in another year. Her Heat schedule is (believe it or not)-opening weekend of duck season & mid-March. She only knows-go fast, find the bird/bumper & get back fast so she can get another. Amazing dog! She's currently out of shape and could use some conditioning over the summer to get her ready for the fall.

I'm happy to work her for you before you buy her, go to 




and watch some video of her enthusiasm. There's 12 video's showing a variety of things from heeling, to singles, triples, etc. If you beat dogs, don't even respond

This is one amazing dog that I can't even begin to put a price tag on. Finished dogs like this can range from $ 4 -10K, but I'm willing to negotiate. If you're serious, come & watch her work, and we'll figure something out. It's more important for her to go to a home that she will get worked/retrieved, than the amount someone can pay.

Tim
[email protected]


----------



## Mezmarley (Nov 25, 2007)

Here's another...


----------

